# pregnant 3months after c section



## shawnswife32

Hello to all. I am a mother of 3 kids...11......6....and a 3month old. I am currently pregnant again with my fourth just almost 4months after having one. I am very scared because I have heard diffrent stories about getting pregnant too soon after a c section. If there is anyone out there that is or has gone through this......please inform me with as much info as possible....thanks.


----------



## mumof4sons

Hello

I am have a 10 month old son born by c-section and I am now 23 weeks pregnant with another son. I fell pregnant again barely 4 months after my LO was born & I have had no problems at all. In fact out of 4 pregnancies this one has been the most gentle on me & I'm 37yo! I am even considering another one with a similar gap (maybe a few months more).

I would just suggest that you take it easy for the first few months while your surgery wound is still fairly new. 

Best wishes to you and your family, I hope you have a smooth pregnancy.


----------



## shawnswife32

Great........I'm so glad to hear that. Well this is it for me and my boyfriend. But I will take it easy and goodluck to you and your famliy as well. Are u a lil nervous??? And do u ever sleep??LOL


----------



## mumof4sons

LOL!! I have had about 10 hours sleep in the past week - 1 1/2 hour last night, am running on empty some days but is all a part of it and all the love is so worth it.
Am not nervous at all - every day I am getting more excited to bring new baby home to join our family. Cant wait to see our babies playing together and get into all kinds of mischief. 
Best of luck to you too.
Many Blessings


----------



## Seity

My mom had 5 kids all c-sect due to the first being breech and vbac not being an option back then. My sisters are 11 months apart and she had no problems, going on to have the rest of us. 4 of us are all within 5 years of each other in age. You'll be fine.


----------



## you&me

Hi, I have a 9 month old and am nearly 25 weeks pregnant with baby number 3...my daughter's were both born by section due to pre-eclampsia, one at 29 weeks, one at full term.

I was 3 and a half months post partum when I fell pregnant...I was worried about any risks being so soon after my section...my family GP and my consultant reassured me...they have booked me in for an elective at 39 weeks, and have stated that should I show any signs of labour beforehand it will be straight to theatre, so as to reduce any risk of uterine rupture from labouring.

I have had my easiest pregnancy so far this time...no pain in my scar or any problems at all with it...a scan showed there is quite a bit of old scar tissue, so it will take a bit longer to get through that in theatre to deliver this baby, but other than that it has been completely fine and pretty much plain sailing up til now :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Good to read everyones re-assuring posts :thumbup: Thankyou


----------



## nugget80

i fell pregnant with dd2 just 3 months after dd1 who was born at 31 weeks. i had a successful vbac with no problems...


----------

